# Berlin impressions (79 photos)



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

@ Nikos,

You might call it misleading, in some way, although I don't think it's as "bad" as you make it sound. I actually expected a lot more commie'ish buildings, and run down places than I saw, specially in the old east. Compared to other German cities I've visited, I don't think Berlin was worse on this front. But of course I haven't seen all of Berlin in just 6 days, and I'm sure that there are areas in the outer Berlin area, specially residential, that are not very nice.
That being said, the main reason I went to Berlin, was to see lots of new great architecture, and that's what I saw and shot mostly.


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

I've enjoyed this tour, aaamaaazing pics :drool:


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

very shape pics, speachless


----------



## Lucas. (Feb 18, 2007)

oh, very nice. I particularly like the leftovers ;-). 
Thank you very much for sharing, there haven't been Berlin pictures for too long.


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Very nice pics, i was recently in Berlin too (probably around the same time as you as my first few days weather were terrible, but the last day i was there was gorgeous). 

It was my first visit too and i thought it was an amazing city, deffinatly nowhere near as 'bad' as Niko seems to be making out. I will certainly be visiting it again in the future, i just got a small taste of this incredible city.

Anyway, fantastic pics again (i have some to post too....but think i'll hold back for a while because they are mere snapshots compared to these kay: )


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

*since they're having that stupid height restriction in Berlin they should at least build more of these very well designed mid rise buildings. Delbrück Haus, Ritz-Carlton and the Daimler-Chrysler Hochhaus are so classy and just awesome in design* :banana:


----------



## Farrapo (Oct 7, 2003)

Knut... Knut... 
Kleiner Eisbär aus’m Zoo! 
Knut... Knut... 
Dir geht’s richtig gut! 

:lol:

Great pics, man! Seriously, they're fantastic! Probably, Berlin is not the most BEAUTIFUL city in Germany, but it's the most INTERESTING! Well, at least in my opinion, heheh... I didn't like Berlin that much, but this thread changed my mind! I've got really impressed with its architecture... I mean, there's a lot of very well designed buildings! 

Thanks for sharing! kay:


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the comments. :cheers1:

Btw, Does anybody know what the plan is for Alexanderplatz? I remember some years ago, there were some big plans including some pretty tall buildings, but haven't heard much about it in some time.


----------



## KoolKeatz (Jan 30, 2007)

mlm said:


> Btw, Does anybody know what the plan is for Alexanderplatz? I remember some years ago, there were some big plans including some pretty tall buildings, but haven't heard much about it in some time.


This is the masterplan by Hans Kollhoff (from 1993) for a major redevelopment including the construction of several skyscrapers, but due to a lack of demand it is unlikely these will be constructed:


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

/\ Thank you, that was exactly what I was thinking about.


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Just a few more, not much left here. Most of these has already been coverted from other angles, but not much left in the bunch:

113:









114:









115:









116:









117:









118:









119:









120:









121:


----------



## TeKnO_Lx (Oct 19, 2004)

im going there in mid August, thanks for sharing kay:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Well, I've got German ancestors, so Berlin is definitely sth VERY special for me. 
The few German relatives that I have made me appreciate this city even more. 
Berlin, London, Paris or Rome....
If I could decide for the World capital,... it would have ot be Berlin!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Those leftovers just keep coming...! Great pictures mlm as I already told you...


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Amazing photos, wonderful city kay:


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Wow, awesome impressions indeed!  You made a very well job, as already been said, mlm. Which camera did u use for these lil artworks?

Haven't u been on the splendour street of Unter den Linden? 'Cause I hardly hadn't seen any pic of that... A pity that u have caught up only such a little piece of the faboulous old parts of what Berlin contains (especially Prenzlauer Berg, Grunewald, Friedrichstrasse and Oranienburger Strasse and other nice places) and can offer to us, but I understand, cause u visited it for only 6 days... Another reason to appreciate ur pics even more


----------



## mlm (Sep 11, 2002)

Thanks for the nice words. 

Yes I was at Unter den Linden, but didn't really get many photos there. After you get home, there's always a lot of things you wish you did shoot. Oh well, that'll have to be next time. 

I'm using a Canon 5D, mostly with the 24-105 lens.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thank you for that racing fast answer, didn't expect that 

I understand that, always had the same feel after visiting great cities... Would be a pleasure to have a cam that makes all the great impressions itself, then the photographing would'nt be such an arduously occupation 

Btw:Maybe THIS could be a great addition to the shown thangs,plenty of interesting streetlife- and flairful pics


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

These pics are awesome! I love the Reichstag and the Olympic Stadium.


----------



## another_viet (Oct 10, 2005)

YOUR PHOTOGRAPHY IS [email protected]#[email protected]


----------

